# Wine Kit reviews/prices



## lovethepirk

I was wondering if there is a thread here or somewhere on reviews of the wine kits and whether they are concentrated or not, etc.

Also, is it cheaper to get them online and shipped or at the local shop?

Thanks...


----------



## Wade E

I dont think there is a thread on this as we mostly live in different areas which results in some people not having access to some brands. What i make here ay not e available to you over there. Most of the time you can support your local LHBS and get a better deal then shopping online but if you dont have a local supplier then there are a few online sites that are good while others will sell you very old kits as they may not sell many and try to push whats in their stock room. I know others will chime in and knowig where you live by taking the time to fill in your location under User CP will help us help you. Here is a good online site though with a very extensive selection of wine kits and it just happens that a few of us also moderate this wine forum also.
http://finevinewines.com/


----------



## St Allie

Hiya lovethepirk,

I can only speak for my country

There are maybe 10 New Zealanders here, that currently speak up... and we can't buy a lot of things including concentrates, especially blackberry/raspberry/elderberry concentrates, though we would love to be given the opportunity to buy them.. they are just not available to us.

Allie


----------



## Tom

lovethepirk said:


> I was wondering if there is a thread here or somewhere on reviews of the wine kits and whether they are concentrated or not, etc.
> 
> Also, is it cheaper to get them online and shipped or at the local shop?
> 
> Thanks...


I think one of the best things to do is ASK us. Tell us what you plan on making or what you like. Also tell us your budget. Kits are "you get what you pay for" If you are new and do not have a "picky" taste buds then we can suggest. The url that Wade gave have great service and knowledge. If you call George and tell him a little of what quality you want he can suggest.


----------



## smurfe

Most reviews you will find will be written by the manufacturer and you know how that review will read. Also, one palate will be different from the next. I have made quite a few kits that everyone raves about and thought they just plain sucked. Like Tom said, it is best to just ask opinions here to the membership. We are not sponsored by any manufacturer or vendor at this forum and can give honest, candid feedback with no restrictions.


----------



## lovethepirk

Thanks all.

U would like a good Pinot noir for next batch. Is the concentrate lessor quality than the 100% real juice?

Anybrand suggestions?


----------



## Wade E

100 % juice can vary big time from one place to another. I have made the Mosti All juice Pinot and can say it came out very nice, its the only one ive done though as Im not a huge fan of lighter red wines.


----------



## AuldGuise

*Availability and Pricing*

I have 2 local wine making/brewing supply shops in my area. One is smaller than the other with a more limited selection, but better prices. I have used mostly kits at this point and have sampled some from the most prominent suppliers - Wine Expert, Mosti Mondiale, RJ Spagnols, Cellar Craft - there are others and I would be delighted to start or add to a thread that compares them. I've also used online suppliers when they offer good values. But, in general I prefer to support the locals, especially as they have been helpful at times.

Thus far I've found that for kits under $100, buying on line does not offer any price advantage as shipping is costly for heavy liquids. However, when you get in the $130 and higher range you may find deals. One supplier I've used offers product through eBay and direct from their Web site. The eBay price with shipping included is a bit better than their direct price with shipping extra and either was better than local prices. I saved $20-30 on each kit.


----------



## kahaas56

I'm a beginner, I also went with a Kit from Vinters Reserve Winexpert. My kit was bought from Northern Brewer for $72.50 less shipping. NB was recommended to me by a beer brewer I know. I"m making a Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## WI_Wino

I did that kit several years ago and was happy with the results. Personally while I appreciate nice wines I am fine with lower cost table wine. I'm sure it would have been better if I had let it sit longer. In my younger days I had a tendency to make kits and drink them, never built up a supply.


----------



## Mdrew

I feel like there should be waaaaaay more info in this thread.

I got this cheapo Amazon kit, it was darn good considering it was about $3.5/bottle. Boom.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DUUC5ZO/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_SDx7DbAJS7S7B


----------



## Rusty Nesmith

Label Peelers has a sale on wine kits.


----------



## Mike Parisi

I recently finished my first kit -- Mosti AllJuice Nero D'Avola. Bottled it just over 2 weeks ago. Opened the first bottle yesterday (couldn't wait). It has a really nice flavor and already tastes better than most $10-$15 wines. I imagine it will be REALLY good once it has aged a bit.

I am currently making a RJS Super Tuscan. I found online prices varied by a whole lot. I got it for $104 plus shipping, but in checking various sites, I saw it listed as high as $199. I bought it at Southern Homebrew Beer & Wine Supplies.


----------

